# I didn't spend a dime!



## Katura (May 9, 2007)

So! Yesterday was my first day at MAC...but all I got to really do was get my schedule and do register training...

But! Really exciting! We're having our Strange Hybrid event at MAC in Bowie MD on Sat! And I'm working from 1-7!!! yay!

So my manager gave me my stuff to wear from the collection and heres what I got!

Blush:Fleurry
Lipstick:Strange Hybrid
Lipglassrize petal
Eyeshadow: Fertile and Rose Blanc
Full size piggy: Jardin Aires

Funnn!!!


----------



## Moppit (May 9, 2007)

It must be exciting to have a job at MAC and the freebies are great too.  Knock them dead at the Strange Hybrid event.


----------



## MACisME (May 9, 2007)

ahhh! im so happy for u! i wish i were u right now. hahah


----------



## lethaldesign (May 9, 2007)

&the gratis begins... nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have fun at the SH event!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 9, 2007)

Wowee, you work at mac now, thats awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 9, 2007)

HOW FUN! You must be so excited. I'm excited for you! haha.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Enjoy your first event as a MAC MA!


----------



## amoona (May 9, 2007)

Oooo we both got the same look lol. I went crazy though and bought the rest of the collection too haha.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 9, 2007)

very nice


----------



## lipshock (May 9, 2007)

YAY for freebies!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 9, 2007)

I wonder what happens when a color is just NOT made for you. Do you still have to wear whatever blush/lipstick, even though it looks like crap or do you work it!?

awesome gratis!!


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

woohoo!!


----------



## Katura (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I wonder what happens when a color is just NOT made for you. Do you still have to wear whatever blush/lipstick, even though it looks like crap or do you work it!?

awesome gratis!!_

 

I wondered that too, but I think your manager basically takes into account your coloring and bases it off of that, or thats what I would do. I was honestly really iffy about that Rose blanc, I thought that even though it was really pale, the yellow tones would clash with my skin and look gross, but it's not too bad. And I was initially totally not a fan of the texture/payoff of fertile...it went on un-even and wasnt anyhting special to me, but I played around with it all today and figured out how to make it all work for me


----------



## slvrlips (May 12, 2007)

Great gratis Haul
1-7 is a sweet schedule is that permanent?


----------



## whiteflorals (May 12, 2007)

Sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have loads of fun and best of luck with the work!


----------



## yummy411 (May 12, 2007)

i had an appt at 2:00pm, but i had to cancel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i guess i'll try to make an appt outside of the event..


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your first day at MAC!  You got some good gratis!


----------



## chermosa (May 13, 2007)

i'm jealous


----------



## MisaMayah (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations on the new job!! I'd luv to work at MAC!! All those freebies & more too come....you must be soooo happy right now


----------



## allan_willb (May 14, 2007)

congrats!i already know your gonna have fun at the event!good luck!


----------



## allan_willb (May 19, 2007)

how did it go?


----------



## LindseySullivan (May 20, 2007)

So I guess no camera means no pictures of your SH look?  That's just sad.  I only got part of this collection and haven't seen many looks from it to make me want to buy the rest so I guess that's a good thing.

I'm saving my money for Moonbathe.  My favorite collection was Tantress - summer '04 and I'm running low so I'm hoping I'll love this collection as much - some of it looks similar...


----------

